# Orks...keine weiblichen Charaktere



## Gramir (2. März 2007)

Der Text stammt von mir aus einem andere Forum. Ich habe ihn noch mal leicht editiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele werden sich gefragt haben, wieso es keine weiblichen Charaktere bei den Orks und Goblins gibt. Das liegt an der Tatsache, das es im Warhammer Universum keine gibt. 
Nun kommt die Frage auf, wie pflanzen sich die Orks fort?

Games Workshop hat dazu keine wirkliche Bestätigung gegeben.
Es gab mal ein Tabletopspiel mit dem Namen Gorka Morka. [Gork und Mork sind die "Götter" der Orks und Goblins]. Dort wurden die Orks als eine Rasse beschrieben, die halb Pflanze halb Humanoid ist. So wie die Squigs halb Pflanzen halb Tiere sind. Für Warhammer 40k wird die Fortpflanzung so beschrieben:

Die Orks sondern ein Sekret auf ihrer Haut ab, welches schnell die wunden heilt. Deswegen auch ihre hohe Wiederstandkraft. Das Sekret sondert aber zudem noch Pilzsporen ab, die sich auf der Erde festsetzen und aus denen sich dann Hüllen/Kokons entwickeln in denen die Orks heranwachsen. Wie sich sowas entwickeln konnte ist unklar. Es wird spekuliert, dass in der alten Zeit, als die Necrons über das Universum her fielen, die Ältesten eine Rasse erschufen, die den Necrons überlegen war. Durch diese pflanzliche Eigenschaft sich schnell zu vermehren, schwemmten die Orks in Massen gegen die Necrons.

Leider gibt es keine Geschichte für Fantasy dazu. Darauf meinen einige, dass sich Orks aus Goblins entwickeln und diese wiederrum aus Snotlinge. Tut mir leid, wenn ich es so sage, aber das ist totaler blödsinn. Es gibt Stämme wo es nur Orks gibt und es gibt Stämme wo es nur Goblins gibt. Zu diesen Fakt gilt noch die Tatsache, das die Goblins mehr Grips haben als Snotlinge und Orks zusammen.
Eher würde ich das als geschichtlichen Aspekt so verpacken: Da sich Warhammer Fantasy und Warhammer 40k ähneln und bei beiden das Volk der Alten gibt (gab) kann man die Necrons von 40k auf das Chaos in der Fantasywelt projizieren.

Angeblich hat Games Workshop mal weibliche Orks als Miniaturen heraus gebracht. Auch unsinn, es gab mal halb Orks, die Weiblich waren. GW hat sich dann aber sehr schnell von distanziert. Dann soll es da noch die weiblichen Orks in Blood Bowl geben...nun da hat GW gesagt, dass es Orks sind, die sich verkleidet haben. Wie gesagt, Orks sind nicht grad helle.


----------



## deveraux (2. März 2007)

Ahhh! Kein Wunder das die Orks immer so gereizt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die müssen Dampf ablassen.



Gramir schrieb:


> Eher würde ich das als geschichtlichen Aspekt so verpacken: Da sich Warhammer Fantasy und Warhammer 40k ähneln und bei beiden das Volk der Alten gibt (gab) kann man die Necrons von 40k auf das Chaos in der Fantasywelt projizieren.



Den Satz hab ich aber nicht kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (2. März 2007)

deveraux schrieb:


> Den Satz hab ich aber nicht kapiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als die Necrons im Warhammer 40k Universum das erste mal (Geschichtlich) erschienen und alles zu vernichten drohten, standen die Ältesten vor ein Problem. Sie hatten keine Mittel um die Necrons aufzuhalten. Dann hatte einer der Ältesten, der am meisten Zwergen Galaxy Met getrunken hat, eine Wahnsinns Idee. Er erschuf Krieger, die sich selbst reproduzieren können, sie sollten nicht intelligent sein, sonst würden diese Krieger zu mächtig sein. Da aber z.Z. Energiekrise war und die Rohstoffe knapp wurden, weil ein Volk alles an Metallen aufgekauft hatte, wurden diese Krieger auf pflanzliche Basis erschaffen, der Umwelt zu liebe. So war der Ork geboren. Sie vermehrten sich zahlreich und warfen sich in Scharen gegen die Necrons. Für jeden getöten Ork kamen zwei neue und der Vormarsch der Necrons war gestopt....

In der Geschichte von Warhammer Fantasy gab es eine Zeit wo alle Völker noch jung waren bzw. noch gar nicht exzistierten. Dort herrschte ein Volk, welches nur als "die Alten" bekannt war. Tjoa, die hatten auch so ein Problem. Zwar keine Necrons aber dafür das Chaos. Somit taten sie das gleiche wie da oben mit den Necrons und erschufen die Orks.

Wenn die Alten heute noch leben würden, würden sie sich für diese Schöpfung wahrlich in den A... beissen.

Wären die Orks, Goblins und Snotlinge nicht so dumm, würden sie sich nicht gegenseitig bekriegen... dann würde etwas entstehen was eine WAAAAAGH! in den Schatten stellt und die uns bekannte Welt einfach beiseite fegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deveraux (2. März 2007)

Ah! Dankeschön! Passt irgendwie zu meinem Abend - Ich hab gerade die Necrons von Kronos' Antlitz in Dark Crusade gefegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumschmuser (4. März 2007)

Ich hab irgendwo noch ne 3k Punkte Spacey Armee rumgammeln und gabs nicht in WH 40K auch chaos???


----------



## Gramir (4. März 2007)

Baumschmuser schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo noch ne 3k Punkte Spacey Armee rumgammeln und gabs nicht in WH 40K auch chaos???



Ja, das Chaos ist in beiden Universen vertreten. I don't like off-topic.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (5. März 2007)

In Fantasy werden die Orcs in Schlammlöchern aus der Erde gebohren.
Kann man sich ungefähr so vorstellen wie in "Herr der Ringe".



Gramir schrieb:


> Ja, das Chaos ist in beiden Universen vertreten. I don't like off-topic.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso offTopic? In Fantasy und WAR40K gibts es Chaos, aber nur in WAR40K die Necrons. Also kannst du dann auch nicht sagen, dass in Fantasy die Necrons die Chaos sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz: Du kannst die Necrons in Fantasy nicht mit irgendwem vergleichen, weils die Necrons da einfach nicht gibt. Und deswegen ist da auch kein Vergleich da.


----------



## Baumschmuser (5. März 2007)

off topic wahrscheinlich, weil ich ne 3k spacey armee hab ^^


----------



## Gramir (5. März 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> In Fantasy werden die Orcs in Schlammlöchern aus der Erde gebohren.
> Kann man sich ungefähr so vorstellen wie in "Herr der Ringe".
> Wieso offTopic? In Fantasy und WAR40K gibts es Chaos, aber nur in WAR40K die Necrons. Also kannst du dann auch nicht sagen, dass in Fantasy die Necrons die Chaos sind
> 
> ...



Ich habe nirgendwo einen vergleich zwischen Necrons und Chaos heran gezogen. Und das was du da formuliert hast "die Necrons die Chaos sind" habe ich nirgendswo geschrieben. Vielleicht ist mein Text auch einfach nicht verständlich genug. Es gab in Beiden Universen 2 gewaltige Invasionen in Verbindung mit den Alten. In Warhammer 40k waren es die Necrons und in Warhammer Fantasy war es das Chaos. Es steht gar nicht zur Diskussion ob a = b ist und ich habe auch nirgendwo so etwas in der Art formuliert. Es ging einzig um den Hintergrund. Das es da ZWEI große Invasionen gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habe im übrigen noch einmal alles an Informationen über die Grünhäute durch wühlt und ich bleibe immer wieder bei Gorka Morka hängen, weil dort wenigstens eine Fortpflanzung der Orks beschrieben wird. Ich finde sonst keine.

Doch würde es mich gerne interessieren woher du die Information des Schlammlochs hast. 

Informationen zu Orks.

Zudem ist der geschichtliche Aspekt, den ich da oben erklärt habe, nicht ganz richtig. Die Alten haben versucht die Orks zu vernichten, noch bevor das Chaos in der Welt einzug hielt. Sie schickten unzählige Echsenmenschen um sie auszulöschen. Doch sie scheiterten. Man sollte in dem Fall auch bedenken, dass die Orks damals noch primitiver waren als heute. Es waren schlicht und einfach nur Wildorks. Sie konnten keine Metalle verarbeiten.


----------



## WarNuts (6. März 2007)

Gramir schrieb:


> Doch würde es mich gerne interessieren woher du die Information des Schlammlochs hast.




Hmmm... grad gegoogled und nur gefunden, dass auch in der FantasyWelt die Orcs sich durch Pilze fortplanzen.


----------



## Orcwarrior (16. März 2007)

Orks kommän aus Schlamm, gehen zu da Mänschan und da Zwergä und hauen se um! Dann kommän die neuen Orcs von hintän, wenn uns vorne die Boyz ausgehen, und moshen weitär! Und wenn die alle hin sind kommen wieda neuä. Imma mähr, und die Schwarzorcs sind da grössten Bossä, wir sind da grössten und da gemeinstän!

Gezeichnet     "Ein Schwarzork"               


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (17. März 2007)

Nichts für Ungut Orcwarrior.. aber du trägst hier gerade nichts zum Thema bei.


----------



## Orcwarrior (18. März 2007)

Thema is woher die Orcs kommen unter anderem, deshalb hat ein Schwarzork geschrieben woh die Boyz kommen.... also isses scho was zum thema, nur net woher die weiblichen Orcs sind, sondern ein auszug eines orcs, der ja eher spassig gemeint ist...



spielverderber


----------



## sybarith (18. März 2007)

was du da schreibst, hat aber nix mit den fakten der warhammer welt zutun. vorallem da ein schwarzorks sich damit nicht mal so auskennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die wurden schließlich von den chaoszwergen gezüchtet und sind bei einem großen aufstand erst in die freiheit entflohen.


----------



## Orcwarrior (20. März 2007)

gg Die Schwarzorks kommen mir wie Hunde vor die zu lange hinter gittern waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in WoW zb gibts orf Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (  scho wieder WoW )


----------



## sybarith (20. März 2007)

und? wir sind hier aber nicht bei WoW, warhammer hat seinen eigenen sehr ausführlichen hintergrund. und bei WAR gibt es nun mal keine weiblichen orks.


----------



## Orcwarrior (21. März 2007)

alter was hastn du gegen WoW? giftest mich an, dabei sagte ich nur das es sie dort gibt, und das sind uch orks. Und ALLE orks stammen vom Tolkien un Herr der Ringe oder woher sonst? -_-

SCHWARZORK


----------



## Kartoffel (21. März 2007)

ich bin mir sicher das auch Tolkien sich irgendwo hat inspirieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und selbst bei Tolkien gibt es keine weiblichen Orks sondern sie kommen auch wenn ich mich recht entsinne aus schlammlöchern.

Ich glaub im dritten buch steht auch was von einer Ork Königinn die immer mit Eier legen beschäftigt ist ^^


----------



## sybarith (21. März 2007)

@Orcwarrior:

hmm, vielleicht weil die ständigen WoW vergleiche nerven, weil sie nix mit dem warhamer universum zu tun haben? es egal ist ob tolkin die orks erfunden hat, weil die games workshop orks einen ganz eigenen und anderen weg gehen. nix eierlegen, keine frauen, sondern es sind einfach pilze.


----------



## Orcwarrior (21. März 2007)

n gut bin ich halt n pilz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (24. März 2007)

Nun, die Orks gab es vor Tolkien nur im Mythologien. In einer werden sie als Wasserwesen bezeichnet in einer anderen als Totengeister aus dem Erdreich. Vielleicht ist hier ja die Verbindung mit dem "Orks schlüpfen aus Schlammgruben Ding". Wikipedia und andere sagen, was nicht stimmen muss, dass Tolkien die Orks den Fomorii nachempfunden hat. 



> Die Fomorii, auch Formorii geschrieben, waren in der irischen Mythologie Meeresgötter. Missgestaltet und gewalttätig entstiegen die Fomorii den Wellen, um zwei irische Herrschergeschlechter herauszufordern...



So die Beschreibung der Fomorii. Trifft ja ein wenig die Orks von Tolkien.


----------



## Kartoffel (24. März 2007)

naja bloß die Orks bei Tolkien sind von Morgoth verkrüppelte und mutierte Elben... also ich glaub so genau kann keiner mehr sagen wo er seine Ideen her hatte und ich will ihm auch keine in den Mund legen


----------



## Punky260 (28. März 2007)

Gramir schrieb:


> Dann hatte einer der Ältesten, der am meisten Zwergen Galaxy Met getrunken hat, eine Wahnsinns Idee. Er erschuf Krieger, die sich selbst reproduzieren können, sie sollten nicht intelligent sein, sonst würden diese Krieger zu mächtig sein.



Das mit dem Zwergen Met ist zwar nicht belegt, würder aber hinkommen. 
Denn ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht muss ich die daruf folgende Zeile korrigieren. Die Orks sollten eigentlich das FRIEDLICHSTE Volk werden. Von den Ältesten (in dieser Zeit von Tot und Gewalt) war geplant ein Volk zu erschaffen das die Necrons unmöglich besiegen können. Und durch die spezielle Art der fortpflanzung sollten die Orks somit "schneller Nachwachsen"

Das sich das ganze nun ins Gegenteil geschlagen hat und es kein Volk gibt das von sich behaupten kann mehr für den Krieg zu leben als Orks ist wohl auf das Met zurück zuschreiben ^^


----------



## Infernox666 (22. Juni 2007)

Also jetz muss ich auch mal was sagen, die Orks wurden größten Teils von Games Workshop in ihrer heutigen Form und Farbe entwickelt.
GM hat die grüne farbe festgelegt ohne GM wäre heute vieleicht kein einziger ork grün.
Ausserdem haben die Warhammer Orks riesige Kiefer.


----------



## Thront (15. Juli 2007)

riesige UNTERKIEFA







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandibel (16. Juli 2007)

Sollten Orks sich wirklich per Sporen fortpflanzen, 
stellt sich die Frage doch gar nicht, warum es keine weiblichen Orks gibt.
Orks wären in diesem Fall geschlechtslose Wesen (weder männlich noch weiblich).
Allerdings glaub ich eher, dass Orks Zwitter (sowohl männlich, als auch weiblich sind!), 
es also eine Art geschlechtliche Fortpflanzung gibt. Würde es diese nicht geben, 
wären alle Orks Klone und die Charaktererstellung etwas eingeschränkt.

Wie dieser "Orksex" im Endeffekt von statten geht, 
kann und will wohl keiner von uns wirklich genau wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (31. Juli 2007)

wurd net mal (auf buffed) erwähnt, das Orks Pflanzen (Pflanzenähnlich) sind?


----------



## Hammerschild (1. August 2007)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> wurd net mal (auf buffed) erwähnt, das Orks Pflanzen (Pflanzenähnlich) sind?



Steht auch in der offiziellen Warhammer FAQ


Wußte schon immer, daß Orks irgendwie schon kleine dumme Pflanzen sind ^^


----------



## Zauma (2. August 2007)

*klugscheiß*

Also Pilze sind keine Pflanzen, sondern werden heute als Unterart zwischen Pflanzen und Tieren betrachtet:



> Die Pilze (Fungi) werden neben den Tieren und Pflanzen als ein Reich der Eukaryoten betrachtet. Die Vermehrung und Ausbreitung erfolgt geschlechtlich und ungeschlechtlich durch Sporen oder vegetativ durch Ausbreitung (eventuell mit Fragmentierung) der in verschiedenen Fällen sehr langlebigen Myzelien bzw. Mykorrhizen.
> Lange zu den Pflanzen gerechnet, gelten Pilze heute aufgrund genetischer und physiologischer Eigenschaften als wesentlich näher mit den Tieren verwandt.


----------



## Hammerschild (2. August 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> *klugscheiß*
> 
> Also Pilze sind keine Pflanzen, sondern werden heute als Unterart zwischen Pflanzen und Tieren betrachtet:



*Erzähl mir als Zwerg nicht was Tiere und Pflanzen sind. Klar sind Orks Tiere, welche sich wie Unkraut vermehren. Deshalb sollte man sie wo man geht und steht einen Kopf kürzer machen und am besten noch verbrennen. Damit diese ekligen Teile nicht noch irgendwelche Sporen durch die Gegend husten obwohl sie schon tot sind !*


PS: Wir können uns natürlich einigen hier auf wissenschaftlich korrekter Ebene zu arbeiten. Wenn dem so ist, dann belege deine Aussage bitte mit den dazugehörigen Quellen, damit ich dies überprüfen kann. Unter jedem Post gehört eine Literaturliste !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (2. August 2007)

Wobei man sich natürlich dann fragt, Herr Zwerg, wie Ihr einen Ork köpfen wollt, der mehr als ein paar Köpfe größer ist als ihr. Irgendwo habe ich gehört, Orks würden sich sogar den Spaß machen, über Zwergenkrieger zu springen, um an die dahinter stehen Priester heranzukommen, ihnen die Runen zu entreißen und damit obszöne Bilder zu formen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei, in der großen Akademie der Künste in Altdorf fand sich etwas, was Euren Anspruch auf wissenschaftliche Untermauerung vielleicht befriedigt. Hmmm... jedenfalls soweit irgend etwas außer Orks zu töten und Bier zu trinken Zwerge überhaupt befriedigen kann.

Also ... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kresse (17. August 2007)

In Warhammer Fantasy haben die Alten die Orks aber nicht erschaffen.
Sie kamen durch eines der Sternentore, die die Warhammerwelt vom Chaos trennten.
Das Erscheinen der Orks kündigte sogleich den Untergang der Alten an.
Schon bald kollabierten die Sternentore und stürtzten auf die Erde. Aus ihnen kam dann das Chaos.
Und ja Orks sind Pflanzen und vermehren sich durch Sporen.
Orks leben für den Krieg und Orks sind nicht umbedingt intelligent.


----------



## Doomseeker (17. August 2007)

@ kresse 

woher nimmst du diesen hintergrund?

so weit ich mich erinner haben die alten die orks erschaffen, wollten sie dann aber wieder vernichten da sie du dumm zu kriegerrisch und zerstörerisch waren, schaffen es aber nicht da sie sich zu schnell vermehrten.


----------



## Kresse (18. August 2007)

Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus dem lexikanum 



> Die Ankunft der Orks und Goblins durch die Sternentore an Nord und Südpol markiert den Beginn des Niedergangs der Alten. Diese betrachteten die Grünhäute als parasitäre Spezies, ihr Bemühen, sie von ihren Sauruskohorten wieder von der Welt tilgen zu lassen, blieb jedoch - ganz offensichtlich - ohne Erfolg





> Sie berichten davon, daß die Alten noch vor dem Absturz der Warptore und der Ankunft des Chaos die Kohorten der Saurus und Kroxigore aussandten, um die als unerwünschte und parasitäre Spezies eingestuften Grünhäute auszulöschen. Offensichtlich war dieses Unterfangen erfolglos



Ich bin mir aber nicht 100 % sicher, es kann antürlich auch so sein wie du es sagst Doomseeker


----------



## Jqe (26. August 2007)

mach ne gilde beim chaos auf und die erklärung wegen der weiblichen orks steht auf der w.a.r seit irgentwas mit pilzen denk ichmal


----------



## Mohrogh (30. September 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> In Fantasy werden die Orcs in Schlammlöchern aus der Erde gebohren.
> Kann man sich ungefähr so vorstellen wie in "Herr der Ringe".



Find ich die einfachste und besste Erklärung, denn die mit den Pflanzen ist irgendwie n bissl kompliziert und lückenhaft. Aber über die Tatsache das es in WAR keine Orkfrauen gibt hab ich bis heute noch gar nicht nachgedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht sind die Orks auch neutrum und pflanzen sich selber fort. Aber is eigentlich auch egal weil ich glaub den unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau könnte man bei den Orks auf den ersten Blick sowieso nicht erkennen mal ganz abgesehen von der Tatsache das ich noch keinen gesehen hab der einen weiblichen Ork spielen möchte. Das Gemüt der Orks ist sowieso immer gleich. Obwohl weibliche Gobbos bestimmt sehr gefragt wären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (1. Oktober 2007)

Das ist im spielo ganz egal denn ich denke nicht daass man da kleine orks oder kleine menschen machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jb1988 (3. Oktober 2007)

mhh könnte das nicht sein das die ork aus warhammer fantasy die selben sind wie bei warhamer 40k, weil die welten sich ja sehr stark gleichen. und die orks entstehen aus pilze steht doch auf der war hp und die arbeiten doch mit gw zusammen deswegen werden die doch wohl recht haben die können das ja nicht einfach erfinden.


----------



## Jqe (3. Oktober 2007)

die halten sihc an die  bücher von tabeltop


----------



## Core.Wartex (6. Oktober 2007)

Und nen Kiddie :]


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Dezember 2007)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> Und nen Kiddie :]




haha Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst also ich konnte nie Weibliche Orks ertragen ,,, und mit der fiesen und anti-Comic grafik würden die noch ekliger aussehn . Zum Glück aber ich werde trotzdem  meinen zukünftigen Ork Schwarza als Männlich ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (2. Dezember 2007)

*Zum Thema Fortpflanzung der Grünhäute und Orkfrauen zitiere ich einen meiner eigenen Beiträge aus einem anderen Forum:*


Im "Warhammer-Armeebuch Orks & Goblins" (Warhammer Fantasy) hab ich jetzt nichts über die Fortpflanzung und das allgemeine Wesen der Grünhäute gefunden, aber im "Kodex Orks" (Warhammer 40k) bin ich dann doch fündig geworden und zitiere mal daraus:

_"Jeder Orkoid ist so betrachtet eine Symbiose aus zwei Organismen in einer Lebensform. Neben einer normalen genetischen Struktur besitzt jeder Orkoide noch eine zweite, die auf einer Algae/Fungi-Genstruktur (also Algen bzw. Pilze) basiert."​_
Weiter heißt es dann, dass die Genstruktur von Orks und Menschen fast identisch ist und die Algen- bzw. Pilzstruktur der Fortpflanzung und der extremen Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen Verletzungen und Schmerzen dient.

Zur Fortpflanzung:

_"Während seiner Lebensspanne sondert ein Orkoid sporenartige Zellen ab, welche die Gene aller orkoiden Lebensform enthalten. [...]
Die Sporen dienen außerdem zur Fortpflanzung der Orkoiden. Wenn sie unter den richtigen Bedingungen landen, werden sich die Sporen zu der Spezies entwickeln deren Genform sie beinhalten.
Orkoide Sporen brauchen, ähnlich wie Algen und Pilze, feuchte, dunkle Gebiete, um zu keimen. [...]
Die Sporen wachsen zuerst nach unten. [...] Der Orkoid wächst wie ein pflanzliches Geschwür (unter der Erde)."​_
Und zur grünen Farbe der Orks habe ich was im "In Nomine Imperatoris" (Regelergänzungen für Warhamemr 40k) gefunden, ist mir jetzt aber zu viel zum abschreiben.

kurz gesagt:

Die Algen im Orkorganismus befinden sich u.a. in bzw. knapp unter der Haut und betreiben Photosynthese. Orkblut dagegen ist genauso rot wie das der Menschen.


Ich hoffe, dass ich ein wenig weiterhelfen konnte.
Für weitere Fragen bezüglich der Warhammerwelt stehen ich und meine Sammlung literarischer Werke immer mit Freuden zur verfügung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (3. Dezember 2007)

Hmm wenn die Orks unter der Haut Photosynthese betreiben, dann ist es bestimmt das Chlorophyll das ihnen die Haut grün färbt. Wäre zumindest logisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (24. Dezember 2007)

lol dann sagt man also : " Trink viel Wasser und dusche damit , dann wirst du Groß und Stark " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (24. Dezember 2007)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> lol dann sagt man also : " Trink viel Wasser und dusche damit , dann wirst du Groß und Stark "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau! Und den "Heuschnupfen" kann amn dann wörtlich nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Januar 2008)

Das es keine weiblichen Orks gibt hätten wir damit ja mal geklärt ^^

Nun zur Sache das sich die 2 Universen ähneln hatt eine eigene geschichte

Vor 25 wurde Games Workshop als kleines Hinterhofunternehmen gegründet und hat damals das Risiko betrieben auf 2 Verschiedene Produckte zu setzen

Einmal Warhammer 40k mit Imperator Primarchen Chaos Orks uws
und einmal auf Warhammer wie wir es spielen werden.

die ähnlichkeit beider Universen wird von GW in ihrem Magazin "Withe Dwarf" so erklärt das sie im falle das sich eines der beiden Spiele nicht sonderlich gut verkauft es einfach in das andere Eingegliedert wird

so sollte falls Warhammer ein Flop wird, Sigmar als einer der Primarchen vom Imperator gefunden werden und in Warhammer 40k auftauchen und die Welt von Warhammer als eine weitere Welt im Universum von Warhammer 40k gelten, und falls Warhammer 40k ein Flop werden sollte währe Warhammer warscheinlich weitergelaufen wie bisher.

So erklärt sich auch wie die Orks auf die Warhammer Welt gelangt sind wem man bedenkt das beide Spiele sich  sozusagen im selben Räumlichen Universum befinden.

Aber zum Glück für uns alle haben sich ja beide Systeme stark etabliert und sie mussten sie nicht vereinigen ^^


----------



## Veantor (26. April 2008)

Pilze=40k
Fantasy=????? Dazu gab es in keiner Lektüre eine passende Antwort und ich 
kenne welche(Vater) die das spielen seit dem es in Deutschland bekannt ist
(später kamen noch englische Vorgänger in die Sammlung dazu) spielen 
GW hatt einfach keinen Hintergrund geschaffen 
Ich freu mich jetzt schön auf die Erklärung der Tiermenschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. April 2008)

Veantor schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt schön auf die Erklärung der Tiermenschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zitiere kurz mal von der Völkerseite vom GamesWorkshop:
_"Tiermenschen sind keine natürlichen Kreaturen. Die ersten von ihnen entstanden, als das polare Sternentor der Alten in sich zusammenbrach und die Welt mit mutierendem Warpstein überschüttete. dies verursachte furchtbare Veränderungen bei den Uhrahnen der Menschen und rief grausige Mutationen hervor. Die dadurch entstandenen Tiermenschen sind halb Mensch und halb Tier, aber vollständig chaotisch."_
Mehr kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen, da ich das Armeebuch von denen nicht besitze. Aber hier und da kann man auch ein wenig über deren Geschichte lesen.


----------



## Mordenai (27. April 2008)

*Die Tiermenschen:*

_Die Tiermenschen bezeichnen sich selbst als Kinder des Chaos. Schon vor vielen Jahrhunderten mutierten ihre Vorfahren unter dem Einfluss des Chaos zu einer entsetzlichen Mischung aus Mensch und Tier._
(Warhammer Armeebuch Chaos, 1996)

_Tiermenschen - auch Bestien des Chaos oder Lieblingskinder des Chaos genannt - ist die Zusammenfassung für eine ganze Reihe von abscheulichen, widernatürlichen Kreaturen, welche durch die verderbende Macht des Chaos während der Zeit des Warptorbruchs aus den Vorgängern der Menschen entstanden sind: Ungors, Gors, Bestigors sowie die stierköpfigen Minotauren und die Centigors - Zentauren, die statt eines Menschen- einen Tiermenschenoberkörper besitzen. Sie haben eine den Menschen ähnliche Intelligenz, agieren jedoch wie wilde Tiere. _

Also sind Tiermenschen ein Produkt der Chaosenergie, die den hohen Norden der Alten Welt verseucht.

Und ja, die Erklärung der sporenartigen Fortpflanzung der Orks stammt aus dem Kodex Orks (WH 40k), da ich im Armeebuch Orks & Goblins rein garnichts dazu finden konnte.


----------



## Mikokami (27. April 2008)

Das ist vielleicht zu weit gedacht und gesponnen... aber für mich waren bei den Grünhäuten immer die Goblins der weibliche Part zu den männlich wirkenden Orks.

Sie sind kleiner, schlau, gierig, gehäßig, listig sowie fies und gemein. Das trifft doch so ziemlich auf die Beschreibung einer Frau hin oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Mordenai bist du sicher, dass das Orkblut im Gw Universum rot ist?
Ich habe da irrgendwie schwarzes Blut in erinnerung und das liegt nicht an Der Herr der Ringe da binn ich mir 100% sicher.


----------



## Mordenai (27. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mordenai bist du sicher, dass das Orkblut im Gw Universum rot ist?
> Ich habe da irrgendwie schwarzes Blut in erinnerung und das liegt nicht an Der Herr der Ringe da binn ich mir 100% sicher.



Das betrifft wohl auch nur das Warhammer 40k Universum, da ich diese Info aus dem "In Nomine Imperatoris" habe. Demnach wirkt sich der grüne Farbstoff der Algen nur auf die Pigmentierung der Haut aus, nicht jedoch auf die Farbe des Blutes. Da Orkblut wesentlich mehr Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann, als dies bei Menschen der Fall ist, ist davon asuzugehen, dass die rote Färbung sogar noch intensiver ist.


Das hat aber wohl eher stilistische Hintergründe, als anatomische (trotz der anatomischen Erklärung), da rotes Blut einfach an den TT-Miniaturen dramatischer wirkt, als grünes.

Wie das ganze im Warhammer Fantasy Universum aussieht weiß ich nicht, da es im Armeebuch der Grünhäute nicht erwähnt wird.


----------



## froost @ka ... (27. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht zu weit gedacht und gesponnen... aber für mich waren bei den Grünhäuten immer die Goblins der weibliche Part zu den männlich wirkenden Orks.
> 
> Sie sind kleiner, schlau, gierig, gehäßig, listig sowie fies und gemein. Das trifft doch so ziemlich auf die Beschreibung einer Frau hin oder?
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geil ^^

@ topic Weiblicher ork in der from würde bischen komisch ausehen^^


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Das betrifft wohl auch nur das Warhammer 40k Universum, da ich diese Info aus dem "In Nomine Imperatoris" habe. Demnach wirkt sich der grüne Farbstoff der Algen nur auf die Pigmentierung der Haut aus, nicht jedoch auf die Farbe des Blutes. Da Orkblut wesentlich mehr Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann, als dies bei Menschen der Fall ist, ist davon asuzugehen, dass die rote Färbung sogar noch intensiver ist.
> Das hat aber wohl eher stilistische Hintergründe, als anatomische (trotz der anatomischen Erklärung), da rotes Blut einfach an den TT-Miniaturen dramatischer wirkt, als grünes.
> 
> Wie das ganze im Warhammer Fantasy Universum aussieht weiß ich nicht, da es im Armeebuch der Grünhäute nicht erwähnt wird.



ich danke für die Aufklärung werter Mordenai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. April 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Das betrifft wohl auch nur das Warhammer 40k Universum, da ich diese Info aus dem "In Nomine Imperatoris" habe. Demnach wirkt sich der grüne Farbstoff der Algen nur auf die Pigmentierung der Haut aus, nicht jedoch auf die Farbe des Blutes. Da Orkblut wesentlich mehr Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann, als dies bei Menschen der Fall ist, ist davon asuzugehen, dass die rote Färbung sogar noch intensiver ist.
> Das hat aber wohl eher stilistische Hintergründe, als anatomische (trotz der anatomischen Erklärung), da rotes Blut einfach an den TT-Miniaturen dramatischer wirkt, als grünes.
> 
> Wie das ganze im Warhammer Fantasy Universum aussieht weiß ich nicht, da es im Armeebuch der Grünhäute nicht erwähnt wird.



Das mit dem roten Blut stimmt seit Januar diesen Jahres auch nicht mehr. Laut neuem Ork Kodex ist das Orkblut nun grün; genauso wie sie im neuen Ork Kodex das Ende der Armageddon-Kampagne einfach so mal geändert haben...in meinen Augen ist das neue Ork Kodex eh nur ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Mikokami (28. April 2008)

Aus orkischer Sicht ist das doch alles belanglos.. da sieht das eher so aus :

"Orkz isset eh egal wie'et sprizt, grün, rot oder blau.. und wer da nun jenau sprizt, hauptsachä et sprizt wenn ma ordn'tlich mitm Spalta draufmoscht."


----------



## ExInferis (28. April 2008)

In Fantasy wird nur gesagt, dass die Orks auf der Welt erschienen. Wohl daher dass ihre SPOREN aus dem Universum auf der Erde landeten oder an den Raumschiffen der alten angeheftet waren.

Also decken sich die Geschichten grob.


----------



## di-chan (29. April 2008)

Ein paar der 40k Geschichten sind eh ähnlich wie die Fantasy Geschichten, nur halt an das Sci-Fi Setting angepasst.

Beispiel das Imperium:

Fantasy: Sigmar einigt die Menschen, erschafft seinen Sigmarkult und weitet dann das Reich aus.
40k: Der Imperator einigt die Menschen der Erde, erschaft seine Space Marines und zieht aus um das Reich zu erweitern.

Ein weiteres Beispiel wären die Hochelfen/Dunkelelfen(Fantasy) bzw. Eldar/Dark Eldar(40k).
Die Gründe sind ähnlich, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht weiß ob Slaanesh im Fantasy auch durch die Dekadenz der Dunkelelfen entstanden ist, wie es ihre Paten im 40k Universum zu verantworten haben, da ich Fanatsy erst seit knapp 2 Monaten spiele.

Zwerge gibt es in 40k ja seit der 3. Edition leider nicht mehr....


----------



## Mikokami (30. April 2008)

Da GW sich leider nicht zu der Beziehung von Krork und Orks sowie von Orks aus WH40K und den Orks aus WHF äußert, darf man doch stark davon ausgehen das es sich um ein und daselbe Volk handelt.

Welche Farbe Orkblut bei WAR haben wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auszug zum Thema Blut :
_Bei der Färbung des Bluts kommt es auf das Metallprotein und die Oxidation an.

Auf der Erde gibt es soviel verschiedenartig farbiges Blut :

Hämoglobin (Eisen) = Rot
Hämocyanin (Kupfer) = Blau
Hämerythrin (Eisen) = Farblos oder oxidiert violett
Vanabin (Vanadium) = Grün, Blau oder Orange je nach Oxidation
Pinnaglobin (Mangan) = Braun
Chlorocruorin (Eisen) = Grün oder oxidiert rot

Ähnlich zum Hämoglobin ist das grüne Chlorophyll welches auf Magnesium basiert, jedoch ist seine Funktion nicht der Transport von Sauerstoff. Möglich wären noch Sauerstoff transportierendes Blut basierend auf Kobalt(blau) oder Iridium(gelb oder oxidiert orange), welches es aber so nicht auf der Erde gibt, bzw. Blut das einen für den andersartigen Metabolismus benötigten Stoff anstatt Sauerstoff transportiert._

Aber es wäre schön und hilfreich wenn GW sich mal für eine Blutfarbe entscheiden könnte bei den Orks und die nicht mit jedem Kodex wechselt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (1. Mai 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Wie das ganze im Warhammer Fantasy Universum aussieht weiß ich nicht, da es im Armeebuch der Grünhäute nicht erwähnt wird.



Doch wird es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist purpurrot. Zumindest das der Orks

Zu der Entstehung von Orks wird meines Wissens aber wirklich nix gesagt.
Da heißt es immer nur die Orkgeschichte ist selbst unter den Orks recht lückenhaft und sonst hat man sie nur in den Chroniken der Menschen/Elfen/Zwerge, aber diese sindt auch unvollständig.

Bezieht sich alles auf das aktuelle Armeebuch.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (30. Juni 2008)

Hey,
hab gelesen, das genaugenommen es nicht einmal "Männliche" Orks sind^^. Sie haben nämlich kein Geschlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Schließlich kommen sie ya aus dem Boden °_°  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## texus19 (31. August 2008)

Zwitter?


----------



## kongderking (14. September 2008)

Also ich mag mal gelesen haben das die alten mit einen raumschiff kamen und die pilzsporen auf die fantasy welt gebracht hat, welches eine gute erklärung wäre denn schießlich war früher (vor dem chaos) ein sternentor im orbit der welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wenn das SG1 team net gekommen wäre immer noch (sry musste sein)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (14. September 2008)

Es gibt auch keine männlichen Orks


----------



## Long_Wolf (28. September 2008)

Ich glaube fürs MMO gibt`s Hinweise genug, schon am Start wird man gefragt warum man da noch rumsteht wie gerade aus dem Pilz gefallen...


----------



## nalcarya (28. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Eher würde ich das als geschichtlichen Aspekt so verpacken: Da sich Warhammer Fantasy und Warhammer 40k ähneln und bei beiden das Volk der Alten gibt (gab) kann man die Necrons von 40k auf das Chaos in der Fantasywelt projizieren.


Die Necrons von Fantasy sind die Khemri... zumindest was die Art angeht wie sie sich im Tabletop spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw bin ich der Meinung ( und damit steh ich sicher nichta lleine da) dass die Welt von Warhammer Fantasy im Universum von 40k liegt, dort aber ei Planet ist, der so extrem stark von Warpstürmen u.ä. Hindernissen umringt ist, dass kein Sternenschiff des Universums mehr zu ihm durchdringen kann.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (28. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Wären die Orks, Goblins und Snotlinge nicht so dumm, würden sie sich nicht gegenseitig bekriegen... dann würde etwas entstehen was eine WAAAAAGH! in den Schatten stellt und die uns bekannte Welt einfach beiseite fegen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In W40K gibts dafür ja Ghazkhul den selbsternannten propheten von Gork & Mork. Und wenn man sich seine dritte Invasion auf Armageddon ansieht und wie schnell sich andere Waaghbosse ihm anschließen sieht man eins klar: Das Imperium is im Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Die Necrons von Fantasy sind die Khemri... zumindest was die Art angeht wie sie sich im Tabletop spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war auch mal so, zu der Zeit als Games Workshop noch geplant hat das Universum das sich schlechter verkauft einzustampfen, ist aber zum Glück nicht passiert und so konnten sie die Stellen aus der Lore streichen, im moment sind es 2 Getrennte Universen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## nalcarya (30. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das war auch mal so, zu der Zeit als Games Workshop noch geplant hat das Universum das sich schlechter verkauft einzustampfen, ist aber zum Glück nicht passiert und so konnten sie die Stellen aus der Lore streichen, im moment sind es 2 Getrennte Universen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


Ähm, soweit ich weiß wird offiziell zur Zeit weder bestätigt noch dementiert, ob sie im gleichen Universum spielen oder nicht. Ist mir persönlich aber auch recht wurscht, da ich finde, dass es so wie ich es mir vorstelle prima passt.

Sollte das irgendwann (wieder) offiziell der Fall sein, umso besser. Wenn nicht, dann geht's mir halt weiterhin am Allerwertesten vorbei was nun die "offizielle Version" sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jînzan (1. Oktober 2008)

servus,
habe von einem freund die seite empfohlen bekommen. sieht recht gut aus.
Lexicanum


----------

